# This type of person should NEVER complain about Uber/Lyft...



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.

Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.

And that consumption includes having a house and/or kids. If buying a house or having kids requires you to work 50, 60, 70, 80 hours a week... you probably shouldn't be doing that, right?

I'm 40 years old. I work for myself and, when I can't bring in enough clients to pay the rent, I drive for Lyft until I get the money I need. I don't have kids, a house, a fancy car, or own a bunch of crap. Why? Because I'm not greedy.

But greedy people.... those who don't need the money but want it because their consumption is so high that even a normal full-time job can't appease it.... I have no sympathy for. Those people should be avoiding more expenses, not driving the roadways out of greed and making it difficult for those of us who live frugally to make our $450 shared apartment rent each month.

I don't know what percentage of drivers drive in addition to having a full-time job, but those people should not be complaining about how TNCs treat drivers. Driving is entirely optional for them, whereas for some of us, it's not. Those people can reduce expenses and quit driving; frugal people like myself... can't.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm 40 years old. I work for myself and, when I can't bring in enough clients to pay the rent, I drive for Lyft until I get the money I need. I don't have kids, a house, a fancy car, or own a bunch of crap. Why? Because I'm not greedy.


So by your standards there is 100 million greedy people in this country that have kids and own homes. Good thing your parents were not greedy, otherwise we wouldn't be reading your posts.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So by your standards there is 100 million greedy people in this country that have kids and own homes. Good thing your parents were greedy, otherwise we wouldn't be reading your posts.


Actually no. People who can afford a house and kids on their ONE full-time job aren't greedy. They're living within their means. As my parents did. It's the people who can't afford that stuff without working backbreaking hours that are the greedy ones. They bring down the quality of life for everyone.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Actually no. People who can afford a house and kids on their ONE full-time job aren't greedy. They're living within their means. As my parents did. It's the people who can't afford that stuff without working backbreaking hours that are the greedy ones. They bring down the quality of life for everyone.


Good thing the farmers and ranchers don't feel the way you do. Just because it's Labor Day doesn't mean the chickens and cows don't need to be fed. Backbreaking to some is normal to others. And lack of drive and motivation brings down the quality of life. I think a construction worker making $800 a week feels better about himself then the person on food stamps, gov't assisted housing, unemployment benefits, gov't healthcare and welfare.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Maybe if you broke your back and worked more than you "need" to one day you could save enough to not need to.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Sounds Communist.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I think Uber is better suited for those who just want extra money on the side to save for different things. It wasn't never meant to be a viable full time job. I work full time and I only uber a few hrs a week, when its profitable to do so. We are the ones who will be happier and provide better service since we won't be jaded from having to accept all UberFool requests just to meet some incentive. I guess I'm greedy if I pass up the opportunity to make $300+ from high surging event with little effort, and put that toward a vacation that can improve my family's quality of life. I might as well turn down a promotion or tell my wife to not work while the kids are in school cause we're being greedy and taking more money from our employers.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

hmmmm.....Judgmental one is. (yoda impression)


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh I'm sure all the people who do rideshare as an extra job will hate this thread, but it's true. Keep your expenses down, don't have kids, don't buy houses, and you won't need to waste your life doing crap work 80 hours a week.



tohunt4me said:


> Sounds Communist.


Actually socialist. In France it's illegal to work more than 35 hours or something. Prevents a-holes who don't mind wasting their lives slaving for wages from making life sh*tty for everyone else.

The problem is that it's a race to the bottom. If certain a-holes are willing to slave away 80 hours a week, then everybody has to slave away 80 hours a week or be relegated to the ranks of the poor. Just like if certain a-holes are willing to work for $8/hour, everyone has to work for $8/hour or have no job at all.

Just as there's a minimum wage, there should be a maximum-hour work week.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I truly favor a world where everyone is entitled to their opinion.

Good. Now this is what I really think.

If there are too many Uber drivers, that's one thing and certainly a valid concern
if someone depends on that income to survive. Looking at the bigger picture though,
there are just too many people. Period. How that gets resolved is a much more sobering concern.

First of all, everything has become expensive.

Even common items that once were considered "cheap" now cost too much.
A $5 steak in the supermarket now costs about twenty bucks.
The same steak at the restaurant was maybe $20. Now they want 50 bucks for it.
It's the same GD five dollar piece of meat ! What the hell happened ?

Vegetarians ? Okay, try this instead.... The price of gasoline.
Why does $2 -2.50 sound like a good price right now ?
Because 4 or 5 dollars per gallon was what we were paying the year before last.
Now we are brainwashed. Anyone who remembers paying 20 something cents
or something like that for gas, it's past your bedtime. Please go to sleep.
If however you can remember when you filled up your tank for $10
then that's recent enough (1980 through 1990's) that you know how inflation
has ripped a whole in the economic fabric of this and most other nations.

That, in my opinion, is the symptom of the condition. Stuff is expensive.
Good stuff, quality stuff is very expensive. Most people want things.
Westerners like to consume. The rest of the world has joined us.
This has jacked the price of everything up. Most of it's not worth even a fraction
of what we often pay to have these things, just for a little while, then we toss them
and go get another one. So people are wasteful as well. It gets worse.
They stink. They need soap and water. They act without thinking.
There are too many of them. We are running out of room.

So the condition is PEOPLE. The solution is rather unthinkable, yet if we were to know now
what we won't know until sometime later on, that there is an effort underway to fix this problem
and most of us won't like it when we do find out. There are already fewer cattle on the planet.
Soon maybe fewer pigs, sheep and goats. Then fowl such as chickens. Too many. Who's next ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I truly favor a world where everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Good. Now this is what I really think.
> 
> ...


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

When you stop doing silly things, your circumstances improve. Self control is the number one factor in destiny.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Oh I'm sure all the people who do rideshare as an extra job will hate this thread, but it's true. Keep your expenses down, don't have kids, don't buy houses, and you won't need to waste your life doing crap work 80 hours a week.
> 
> Actually socialist. In France it's illegal to work more than 35 hours or something. Prevents a-holes who don't mind wasting their lives slaving for wages from making life sh*tty for everyone else.
> 
> ...


Yep France is a country we should emulate, the country that has terrible unemployment with riots in the streets due to lack of jobs, and a recent history of losing businesses and their rich to other countries in Europe. Sounds like a great plan, what's next we talk about using Greece as an example for why government spending is great?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I'd be greedy if I worked two jobs because I want to pay off my house in five years instead of thirty? 

You appear to be a low energy socialist.


----------



## TOMLREED (Jul 9, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Oh I'm sure all the people who do rideshare as an extra job will hate this thread, but it's true. Keep your expenses down, don't have kids, don't buy houses, and you won't need to waste your life doing crap work 80 hours a week.
> 
> Actually socialist. In France it's illegal to work more than 35 hours or something. Prevents a-holes who don't mind wasting their lives slaving for wages from making life sh*tty for everyone else.
> 
> ...


Bernie just bought a $600,000 vacation home. Bastard, he's bringing me down......


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


This is easily one of the most uneducated posts I have read in a long time. You clearly have no clue on the actual percentage of full-time to part-time drivers on the Uber/Lyft platform. Don't blame part-time drivers for the fact you decided to put all your eggs in one basket my friend.

Wow, that is all I Can say WOW!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

OP is what's wrong with America. It's not greedy to want to provide for your family. Your opinion of what I should and shouldn't want has no bearing on me. 

You want to live in squalor and die penniless that's on you, and I don't begrudge you for that (even though its my kids that will end up paying your wages when you "retire"), but you shouldn't begrudge people who want to provide for their families. 

When your kid says I want to join dance team, or your wife says "honey we never had a 'real' honeymoon can you take me to Europe for our 10 year anniversary" or your 25 year old roof starts leaking and it's 12k to put on a new roof, the proper response is NOT - no, sorry kids, daddy's job doesn't quite cut it so we can't do anything except for live in a house with a leaking roof and have no activities and no vacations - in fact, your mommy and I should never have had you because it would take too much money to raise you properly and we'd have to get a second job. 

The response is - I will do what it takes to provide the life that my family deserves. And there's only one person in charge of the opinion of what my family deserves... (that would be the wife). So I work a full time professional job and uber/lyft on the side and I do not apologize for it, not to you or anybody else.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> OP is what's wrong with America. It's not greedy to want to provide for your family. Your opinion of what I should and shouldn't want has no bearing on me.
> 
> You want to live in squalor and die penniless that's on you, and I don't begrudge you for that (even though its my kids that will end up paying your wages when you "retire"), but you shouldn't begrudge people who want to provide for their families.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Working part-time for Uber has allowed me to take my family on a Disney Cruise and paid for Football, Lacrosse, Cheer, Soccer and dance for my kids. Greed is not why I do this, it is to provide for my children what my parents could not for me.

The OP has a twisted view on things. Underneath it all he is just trying to find someone to blame for his struggles. Sounds like a card carrying member of the GED club.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^^^ dance line is not cheap! I feel you bro. I have 2 girls in dance - one on the dance team, the other still in full time day care. Those two expenses account for approximately $1500 per month.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Actually no. People who can afford a house and kids on their ONE full-time job aren't greedy. They're living within their means. As my parents did. It's the people who can't afford that stuff without working backbreaking hours that are the greedy ones. They bring down the quality of life for everyone.


Flarpy, I like you (and who wouldn't like a name like flarpy), but your talking some communist jive.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Trickle up poverty.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Sounds Communist.


Just had a client from Venezuela fill me in on how the communists took over and ruined his nation.

It started with folks talking the kinda non-sense flarpy was talking about.

Hopefully this country would be wise enough to nip it in the bud and never let a socialist propose a 35hr work week ( for me , that's 3 shifts).


----------



## ScoopDogg (Feb 10, 2015)

Wait, are you saying that people with a full time job and/or a family should not drive for Uber, and are greedy if they do so? Or are you saying those types of people should not complain about Uber?

From my experience on these and other rideshare boards, it is typically the full timers, who have seen they wages decrease drastically, that complain the most (and rightfully so).

This s America, buddy. I have a 40+ hour a week job, and I drive for Uber on Saturday nights. I do this because I have a wife, a kid (and another on the way), and a mortgage payment. My wife and I made the conscious decision that she would be a stay at home mother, rather than schlepping my kid to a day care every day. SO that means we are a single-income household. For you to call that greedy is not only judgmental, it is un-American. We live within our means, but we also desire a quality of life. That means going out to a nice restauraunt on occasion, taking vacations, home renovations, etc.

You sound like a giant prick, and you should probably stop driving if your delicate simple mind cannot tolerate "greedy" rideshare drivers.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm 40 years old. I work for myself and, when I can't bring in enough clients to pay the rent, I drive for Lyft until I get the money I need. I don't have kids, a house, a fancy car, or own a bunch of crap. Why? Because I'm not greedy.


Sounds like low-energy commie, minimalist living excuse-making to me. Just like the referenced socialists in France who work a 35 hour work week so they can take 2 hour midday lunches (with wine) and clock out early and hang out at the espresso house, whining about all the things they don't have. The exact same mentality led to them chopping off heads and they haven't learned. Whining about "greedy" people is so childish. As Milton Friedman used to say: Everybody else is greedy, right? You're never the one who's greedy!

Its a wonder you're 40 years old and have a hard time paying your bills. Take some of your own advice and live to a lower standard so you don't have to about Uber/Lyft.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

Being willing to work harder, or longer, to make more money doesn't make a person greedy. Some of us with homes and nice things like to pay them off quicker, or save money to maintain the current quality of life for our family in the case of future financial hardship. It's called thinking ahead and being willing to work for it.

But let me know if you can't hear me from up on that high horse while you're passing down judgement on strangers. I'll go find a bullhorn.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Is it possible that the OP forgot to use the _sarcasm font?_


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Is it possible that the OP forgot to use the _sarcasm font?_


It's too much of a rant to possibly be said in sarcasm, imo. More likely OP isn't very good at whatever he does for his primary income and is annoyed that others who are more successful are taking a piece of what he believes to be HIS surge pie. But it was never his to begin with. He forgot we're a capitalist society.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

^^^^ "forgot" or actively trying to destroy?


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would think, but correct me if I'm wrong, the folks who have a full time job of 40 hrs would be better for you then those who don't have full time jobs b/c they're less likely to be on the road driving then someone who has no obligations (eg they don't have 40 hours automatically taken out of the week where they can't drive) 

Plus they're also probably not going to complain as much about uber and the driving conditions (eg horrible riders, horrible rates) because while they do this for money, it's supplemental to their actual w2 and so they don't feel the pinch as much as someone whose completely reliant on uber 1099.

But either way. I wouldn't mind folks complaining alongside because the more voices, the greater impact and chance you have to make a change.

As for the "greedy" aspect. That kind of debate is one that I find interesting. Who says someone should only do xyz? Like, if you were working a mediocre job and saved, saved saved and never took any out of the country vacations or purchased anything on full price because you wanted to blow your savings on a tesla, who are folks to tell you that that's out of your lifestyle? As long as you do what you need to. Same goes for someone who wants a tesla but isn't so good at saving and budgeting but gets the brilliant idea to do side work to make up the difference. Even though they have a 9-5, whose to say they can't get a tesla working uber?

If it gets to the point where someone like zuckaberg drives for uber and it ain't for the social experience then yes, you can rag on him then (unless he donated all his money and becomes a pauper again)


----------



## Dave Morrison (Jul 14, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Lol.. OK.. Sound uneducated.

So, tough guy, let me explain my situation, would love to hear the feedback.

I work 50-60 hours at a full time job, AND work drive on the side. I do this to supplement income, as my fiancée was just layed off from her job. We also have two kids to support. Please explain to me how this is being selfish, I'd love to hear any feedback you may have.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I must be super-greedy because my wife is also employed full time.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Sorry but I don't think it's greedy to plan ahead. The economy isn't great and employers are paying as little as they can to get someone to take the job. And I'm talking about jobs requiring college degrees and professional certifications.

You can budget and get buy, but then guess what? Grocery prices take a jump, utility company's get a rate hike approved and suddenly your living paycheck to paycheck, possibly not quite making it to that paycheck. All from things you can't control.

I grew up in a house where both my parents worked but at low paying jobs. There were times we had no heat or no power, and my parents made $25 too much to get any assistance. In order to do better I went to college so I could get a better paying job then they had and do better. We are doing better, but the pessimist in me is always thinking something is going to go wrong and I want to be prepared for it. 

Which turned out to be a good thing since the company I worked for lost contracts, cut back, and I was laid off. I've been driving full time ever since while I look for another position. At least driving I have the flexibility to shut off and go for interviews whenever they're available. I drive my "shift" for the day and go home to apply for positions and complete continuing education credits. 

Once I find something else, yes I'll still drive full time. Already hope for the best but prepare for the worst.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

The OP has a very simplistic look at life! Crap happens in life that you can not plan for. Cancer happens, divorce happens, law suits happen, accidents happen, your kids go on crack happen. Those who drive to cover additional expense in addition to their day jobs are not greedy. If they are just greedy they go to a casino. Driving Uber or Lyft for extra money aint no cake walk.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

As far as who can and can not complain, the OP is just wrong. Being treated unfairly leads to complain regardless of why you drive. When the so called greedy part time drivers complain, it helps all drivers


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

I wonder what the Uber or now Didi drivers are doing in China. Probably work a full time job at a factory and drive 2 shifts a day 6 days a week, 3 shifts on Sunday. China is going to eat our lunch...


----------



## FocusSTdriver (Jun 15, 2016)

This must be one of the single most stupidest thread I've come across so far! I think Fuber should ban him from driving. We have enough stupid people on the road as it is!


----------



## LASAC_BER (May 19, 2016)

Love this thread and how this un-American OP got roasted. I was going to post something similar, but there is no need now.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

FocusSTdriver said:


> This must be one of the single most stupidest thread I've come across so far! I think Fuber should ban him from driving. We have enough stupid people on the road as it is!


I came across this type of thinking once in a while. The latest was from an ex-cabbie is SF who turned Uber driver. He was my pax. Told me that I am a problem to those full time drivers. I immediately set him straight with:

Sure, I work my 40 to 50 hours day job, then drive Uber evenings and weekends while you full time drivers are at home sleeping. Why is that a problem? What am I taking away from you? Money on the table that you are not going after anyway. The surge map is still blood red every night when I quit. The entire "taxi" business is a lot bigger now, and Uber drivers are not even filling in all the demands.

He shut up!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


So...you cannot always afford your lifestyle and supplement your income to afford to live (when you fail to bring in clients). But people who ..... cannot afford their lifestyle and supplement with rideshare are.....greedy? Huh.....


----------



## Alli30 (Aug 8, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Actually no. People who can afford a house and kids on their ONE full-time job aren't greedy. They're living within their means. As my parents did. It's the people who can't afford that stuff without working backbreaking hours that are the greedy ones. They bring down the quality of life for everyone.


Well, We own our home and my husband works a 40 a week job. I do this to make extra money so we can go on our many vacations that we love to go on. Its not greedy, its called I do it cause I can. This job has given us the ability to travel where ever we want and we love it! Thanks to Uber, we are going to Brazil in December! Oh, and guess what else....our kids our grown so more for us. Its called living life...which you dont seem to be doing.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

Why a person wants to work or not work no matter if it's a first job or a third job is there concern and not mine. Honestly until things change driving uber full time as a business seems kind of futile at least until the tip situation is fixed. 

My concern is not that people working uber part time it's the quality of service being offered because that will determine if Uber survives. And if someone cannot make a true profit from driving then the quality will go down. 

If this is a price war I understand that but at least change the attitude toward tips and Uber as a company needs to sell its top quality service and not that their drivers will treat you great and make little to no money doing it because that will not work. This industry needs to be one that tips equal if not exceed what you make on your trips if your giving A quality service.

Then the drivers who do a great job will always rise to the top and underperformers no matter part time or full time will get paid fairly. But the issue is how this was started to begin with and now we have drivers trying to guilt pax into tips which is never a good thing.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


We all make our own choices Flarpy. While I hear your frustration and can sympathize, I'm not sure this vent is about greed as much as it may be about envy.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Greedy for owning a home verses renting an apartment, WTF. That would be the same as a homeless person saying you are greedy because you choose to rent an apartment instead of living in a refrigerator box. Your logic is squewed.


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

The median wage in America is $40k and he thinks people are driving for uber out of greed?


----------



## LA Dispatcher (Feb 26, 2016)

We should be more like the socialist paradise of Venezuela.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

please make sure you have the right auto insurance when you drive for uber. if you don't your world may come crashing down on you if you have an accident or your insurance company finds out you're driving for uber or any other TNC without proper insurance.


----------



## Lost in the Ozone (Jul 13, 2016)

"Jane O'Meara Sanders (Bernie's wife) said that she had inherited a vacation home in Maine, but the family was unable to make use of it due to its distance from their primary residence in Vermont, so she sold it and used the proceeds to finance the purchase of a more suitable vacation home"

I found this online, but as a newbie can't post a link


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Probably the world's thinnest argument.

Really...your beef is with people being proactive?? 

I'd rather see people work hard for the things they want than lay around and use their government check to buy booze, drugs, video games, etc.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I don't know what percentage of drivers drive in addition to having a full-time job, but those people should not be complaining about how TNCs treat drivers. Driving is entirely optional for them, whereas for some of us, it's not. Those people can reduce expenses and quit driving; frugal people like myself... can't.


Uber focuses in on recruiting moonlighters, it isn't surprising that's what they get. Listen to Sean Hannity's or George Noory's copy when they are shilling f0r Uber. Its all about making extra money, not full time employment for professional drivers. In fact, Uber's entire business model is about how anyone can do it and professional livery staff is an anachronism.

If you want to Uber full time, that's fine, but it really puts you outside the norm.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Most of these people understand that they will never be able to make a living in an unregulated tnc market. A large percentage of jobs nowadays offer no benefits or healthcare so the days of working a 40 hour work week are the thing of the past.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Wow, I actually feel sorry for you. I hope your regular job isn't a Life Coach! That would be ironic.


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Just because you and your boyfriend cant make rent on your love shack don't get pissed at me because I use my Uber windfall to pay for ice skating lessons for my daughter and back to school shopping. Jesus Christ, have you priced #2 pencils lately?


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

I hate part-time drivers.


----------



## dentedcan (Jul 5, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> I hate part-time drivers.


Sort of an odd position to have for someone who just yesterday claimed to only do this for "the girlz and the lol'z"


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

Tim54913 said:


> Just because you and your boyfriend cant make rent on your love shack don't get pissed at me because I use my Uber windfall to pay for ice skating lessons for my daughter and back to school shopping. Jesus Christ, have you priced #2 pencils lately?


And the price of binders, which here they're required to have in a certain size. I'm sorry but why require a 6th grader to lug around a 3" binder with dividers that holds all their classes when a 1" binder, one per class, works better and doesn't weigh 10 lbs by the middle of the year. I dropped $111 at Office Depot the other day in school supplies. This included their deals where certain thinks were $0.01. And of course a couple weeks ago my youngest got her required calculator for her math classes, at $120. When I was in school 1) calculators were not permitted except for certain higher level classes, and 2) they didn't tell us what calculator we needed, only what features it needed to have. Most of the time kids who had one had a $5 one


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Ahhh, everyone 's got issues........grow up


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

No matter how many hours you work at Uber and/or Lyft and others, you will never be able to afford proper housing, health insurance, a retirement package, and car payment. I do my full time job for all that, and it wipes me out. This helps. Besides, the tax loss helps me from the confiscatory taxes of my day job.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> If certain a-holes are willing to slave away 80 hours a week, then everybody has to slave away 80 hours a week or be relegated to the ranks of the poor. Just like if certain a-holes are willing to work for $8/hour, everyone has to work for $8/hour or have no job at all.
> 
> Just as there's a minimum wage, there should be a maximum-hour work week.


And you are representative of everything that is wrong these days. Good lord.

But thanks for proving what people don't want to admit: there will ALWAYS be "poor" people. Sure, there are some legitimately destitute people, but much of what we call "poverty" these days is seriously exaggerated. Most of the poor these have TVs, A/C, phones, cars, etc. There is very little true poverty -- just trumped up "income inequality" which is really just envy.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

The ONE thing I will agree with that Flarpy said is that far too many people aren't living within their means. Thousands of dollars are wasted on cars and Starbucks and gadgets and abundant clothes and restaurants and credit card interest and so on. People who can truly afford it -- paying off credit cards every month, not borrowing for anything but a home with at least 20% down, saving for a proper retirement -- sure, buy as much as you want. But anybody living paycheck to paycheck, or making payments (on something other than a sensible mortgage), shouldn't buy anything more than what they need.

But that's not a reason to knock all people who actually WORK HARD for a living, more than 40 hours. Some of us just want to spend our free time a little better than partying or watching TV or getting high.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

"...and that's nothin' but pure and simple old-fashioned Communism" -Sheriff Buford T. Justice


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

JimS said:


> No matter how many hours you work at Uber and/or Lyft and others, you will never be able to afford proper housing, health insurance, a retirement package, and car payment. I do my full time job for all that, and it wipes me out. This helps. Besides, the tax loss helps me from the confiscatory taxes of my day job.


Point of fact: I started driving full time June 2015 and I bought a $400k home with my wife this year, have benefits (granted through her job as a teacher but we have them), we both contribute to retirement accounts and I have a car payment (hers is paid off). I drive/work 35-45 hours/week.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

What if she weren't a teacher?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I paid for benefits before I met her. Not awesome, but we got by.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

you think hookers and blow are gonna pay for themselves?


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


I guess you don't want to hear about me and my 2mil home and Ubering so I can spend it all on strippers and drugs. You trying to feed your family as I am snorting it up my nose so I can do more uber. Damn it, I have to stop being so greedy and selfish.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

renbutler said:


> T But anybody living paycheck to paycheck, or making non-mortgage payments, shouldn't buy anything more than what they need.


This portion I have an issue with. Just because you aren't making mortgage payments, doesn't necessarily mean you are not living within your means. For some of us, the "American Dream" of owning your own house is just not happening. Back when we were younger it wasn't financially possible due to low paying jobs and student loan debt. Now that we're older, health issues popped up that make it more difficult to do things like maintenance and lawn care. Then of course there is the whole do you really want to be worrying about a mortgage payment when you're 80 issue. We rent a nice condo and if the water heater or dryer goes, we put in a call to maintenance and it's taken care of. Grass getting a little high, trees need trimmed? Maintenance has landscaping come in and do it.

So saying if you don't own your own home that you shouldn't buy Starbucks just sounds like a pompous, "I'm better than you because I'm a materialistic jerk" response.

That being said, I'm going to take my LV handbag to Starbucks for a Venti Caramel Waffle Cone Frappuccino while I put drop cloths in the living room because maintenance is coming tomorrow to repaint my living room. I'll be at the on-site gym.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


WTF? So you know everyones situations... and thats what you base you opinion on? 
Or is it because driving uber maybe a choice for some that they shouldnt complain when they feel something is not right.

I geuss you should have used some of those pennies you've saved from being frugal the further your education perhaps a trade school.

The fact that your 40 and share a place thats 450 and are JEALOUS of people who work hard and then uber so the can enjoy life.

What you call greed is really ambition, you should look that word up because you clearly dont have any.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> This portion I have an issue with. Just because you aren't making mortgage payments, doesn't necessarily mean you are not living within your means. For some of us, the "American Dream" of owning your own house is just not happening.
> 
> So saying if you don't own your own home that you shouldn't buy Starbucks just sounds like a pompous, "I'm better than you because I'm a materialistic jerk" response.


You completely misread what I was saying.

I simply suggested that mortgage debt is the only smart debt, and that if you have debt other than a mortgage, you should be saving every extra penny to pay it off.

I didn't say people should absolutely buy a house and have a mortgage. In fact, the only people who should buy houses are people who are otherwise out of debt with a 20% down payment, a stable job, excellent credit, and a strong sense of responsibility.

Not doing it doesn't make anybody a bad person. In fact, renting can make a ton of sense in certain situations and particularly in certain markets, even for the fiscally responsible.

Although I think what I wrote was accurate, I have further clarified it to prevent any additional confusion.


----------



## Rummmmble (Aug 5, 2016)

I make 80K in my 9-5 and my wife brings home another 40K. I drive for Uber about 15 hours per week and the money just sits in a separate account and eventually into my brokerage account. Will just retire that much earlier. Sorry you've failed at life but I'll keep on grinding.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.


Yeah, because I have control over my medical bills - and I choose not live on credit - and I want to be able to help others in my family financially. I'm a greedy SOB.


----------



## nicolephlsfo (May 21, 2016)

This is John Galt speaking...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

the rebel said:


> Yep France is a country we should emulate, the country that has terrible unemployment with riots in the streets due to lack of jobs, and a recent history of losing businesses and their rich to other countries in Europe. Sounds like a great plan, what's next we talk about using Greece as an example for why government spending is great?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Mollusk said:


> Just had a client from Venezuela fill me in on how the communists took over and ruined his nation.
> 
> It started with folks talking the kinda non-sense flarpy was talking about.
> 
> Hopefully this country would be wise enough to nip it in the bud and never let a socialist propose a 35hr work week ( for me , that's 3 shifts).


It's already 78% loaded here.
The P.C. movement is a part of it.
The U.S. CONSTITUTION will be declared invalid and outdated because it was written by slave owners.

The faces will change on the money.

Then,history will be rewritten.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nicolephlsfo said:


> This is John Galt speaking...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Transportador said:


> I wonder what the Uber or now Didi drivers are doing in China. Probably work a full time job at a factory and drive 2 shifts a day 6 days a week, 3 shifts on Sunday. China is going to eat our lunch...


Just remember the Globalists goal of our founder.
Travis wants to END PERSONAL CAR OWNERSHIP.
THIS IS AN AGENDA 21 GOAL ALSO.

NEVER QUIT WATCHING" THE BIG PICTURE"

Never stop analyzing the Motives of the " INVESTORS".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> I truly favor a world where everyone is entitled to their opinion.
> 
> Good. Now this is what I really think.
> 
> ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ADefaultUser said:


> you think hookers and blow are gonna pay for themselves?


If you manage them correctly ,yes.

They will even realize a profit.

1% lives free.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Always remember,Muammar Kaddafi was the " African Union's " 
FIRST president.

Unionization of Continents a very important step for globalization.

Always remember ,all countries without Central banking are at WAR.

Where World Bank & IMF are today,
UNITED NATIONS OBSERVERS follow tommorrow .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Oh I'm sure all the people who do rideshare as an extra job will hate this thread, but it's true. Keep your expenses down, don't have kids, don't buy houses, and you won't need to waste your life doing crap work 80 hours a week.
> 
> Actually socialist. In France it's illegal to work more than 35 hours or something. Prevents a-holes who don't mind wasting their lives slaving for wages from making life sh*tty for everyone else.
> 
> ...


Dear Flarpy,

I spent the entire day, today, reading historical accounts and writings of labor-union leadership from last century (actual founders of unionism), and the founders of economics (progressives actually) in the modern sense--who understood things like minimum wage and hours worked and labor competition and so on. They sounded a lot like you actually, but they also sounded exactly like libertarians: blocking or prohibiting low-wage workers by instituting "protections" to protect their higher-wage salaries...

Which of course made (as their own ranks tried to warn them) jobs just disappear--not necessarily go overseas, just disappear. You see, like it or not, wages only matter if they're real in some way: and they can be real in some way only if substantial value or production occurs. If it does not, even $1,000,000 an hour doesn't matter: ask Zimbabwe, Russia, Argentina, etc. about what I'm talking about.

So instead of calling those who are hungrier for it than you assholes, maybe take a page from their book: one thing you'll find from those "assholes" is they don't continue doing the work if, in fact, they can't get a margin on it. But then, well, immigrants to the USA tend to be better at maths, modeling, and business than the ordinary American, even when they're on the low-end of the immigrant scale.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Actually no. People who can afford a house and kids on their ONE full-time job aren't greedy. They're living within their means. As my parents did. It's the people who can't afford that stuff without working backbreaking hours that are the greedy ones. They bring down the quality of life for everyone.


My father worked every hour of optional overtime he could until he retired in 1986, I know a lot of men in my working class neighborhood who did the same. Working in livery services, in those days taxis, was always a popular way to earn money to raise their families.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

thelittleguyhelper said:


> Dear Flarpy,
> 
> I spent the entire day, today, reading historical accounts and writings of labor-union leadership from last century (actual founders of unionism), and the founders of economics (progressives actually) in the modern sense--who understood things like minimum wage and hours worked and labor competition and so on. They sounded a lot like you actually, but they also sounded exactly like libertarians: blocking or prohibiting low-wage workers by instituting "protections" to protect their higher-wage salaries...
> 
> ...


You're exactly right, but so far over the collective head's of the masses here.


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> You're exactly right, but so far over the collective head's of the masses here.


It's okay: you just repeat it over and over, and it helps them get it over time. I don't despise the collective masses, I despise those who know this crap...then use the collective masses' lack of opportunity, experience, or study in the relevant areas against them. Hell, they even use the neuroscience of how your emotional centers in the brain wire-up into your reasoning system to short-circuit your ability to deal with facts, context, and logically see objective reality so you can act in your interest rather than in the politicians'. 

So...small voice as I may be, I just keep getting out there. Doing so means eventually, it "clicks" for someone, and now you've given them superpowers.  Well, at least compared to average Joe. Then hopefully, they repeat the process to some extent.

The internet sucks because people can't see your gestures, face, emotions, etc. and think you're just an ass but, in fact, I hang-out with all types, including hard-lefties, and we quite often find agreement and scheme how to be wrenches in the politicos' schemes.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> I'm talking about people who drive _in addition to_ their other full-time job.
> 
> Because if you have a full-time, 40+ hour a week job, and you drive in addition to that, you're just greedy. It's as simple as that. You can't control your consumption and spending.
> 
> ...


Well, Flarpy, Flarty, whatever your name is.

I work three jobs, my normal job is a regional truck driver and I do Uber and Lyft, I'm used to working 70 hrs per week, because that's what my primary job REQUIRES. But, contrary to Obama and the Economists, the economy is not doing its best, and I'm only logging 50 hrs per week, that's an almost 25% pay cut, guess what, when you have a house, misc. bills, two car payments (because you had to replace cars that were otherwise falling apart) and medical bills, going from $950-1050 week take home to $750 week, even in a dual income, NO KIDS, household is a large hit.

Even with insurance, my wife's medications still cost us $110 per month, gas/electric/water all goes up, because my property taxes adjusted and my homeowners insurance adjusted, for the second year in a row, my mortgage has gone up $245 per month in the last two years. When I first started this last year, I was trying to pay off $6,500 in medical bills after my gallbladder decided to part ways. They only give you so long to pay it off. Once that I was paid, I started working other bills. Last week, I spent 5 hrs in the ER with a kidney stone, during the CT scan they found a mass on my kidney, guess what, I'm now looking at another $5,000 to $$$$$$$$$$$ in copays, deductibles and whatnot, depending on what they find during the biopsy next week. I guess in your world I should be homeless and on welfare.

I'm also a workaholic, I like to work long hours/weeks, always have. When I was in my 20's I worked for a private security company, I used to volunteer to work holidays, it was me and my parents, they didn't care, I can't recall a job I've ever had where I willingly worked only 40 hrs a week and enjoyed it, I've always worked at least 50 to 60 hrs per week, but that's my personality.

As for France, if you ever play the game Pandemic, on the scroll across the top, a message pops up: France outlaws work. I have a friend who spent 12 yrs living/working in Europe, as he put it, most of the French very lazy anyhow.

Oh, and I do have a right to complain about how TNC's treat me, because it's not just me being effected, it's everyone that drives for a TNC. When Uber drops their fares to attract business, they cut into the money everyone needs to survive, I have a set goal in mind each week, I want to make a combined $250 to $300, because I need that extra money


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

Frontier Guy said:


> Oh, and I do have a right to complain about how TNC's treat me, because it's not just me being effected, it's everyone that drives for a TNC. When Uber drops their fares to attract business, they cut into the money everyone needs to survive, I have a set goal in mind each week, I want to make a combined $250 to $300, because I need that extra money


Tip from a lot of gurus and savvy successes out there: complaining costs you valuable mental energy and focus you need to consider your circumstances, the problem, and how to get out of it.

So does worry. So does anger.

They are needed, we are human: but they're also massive hits to our ability to take care of our affairs.

When you can cool your head, you can start to think, and when you start to think, you can start to ask the right questions, and when you can do that, there are people willing to answer, help, or collaborate: but not if all people do is point fingers and accuse and demand.

Uber--rather big corporations--they do what is in their interests, period. There is no use complaining because in fact it is a major cost. Now if there is an agreement and one side breaks it that is different. But to rectify it you have to go through the process (or even courts won't listen) and then after that you have to be willing to pay-up to pursue your cause.

As the terms of their agreements state they can revise-down fares any time, there is no [legal] cause.

And do note: I WANT THEM TO **RAISE** THE RATES. More drivers = better Uber. At least as long as the autonomous fleets are several decades away (they're really just not anywhere near ready).

Except this: higher rates = more drivers, thus lower numbers of rides...

So the trick now is that only the savviest can survive--and I bet [some of them are] loving it.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Wondering why this isn't a featured thread yet!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Wondering why this isn't a featured thread yet!


I shouldn't feed the troll but here goes...

Because UPnet knows this was your vain attempt at relevancy by borderline trolling. They have you tagged as an attention harlot (can't say the other word) and thus no feature.

You're a lawyer in San Diego, right? That should be like a license to print money.

*shakes head ruefully*


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

New2This said:


> You're a lawyer in San Diego, right? That should be like a license to print money.
> 
> *shakes head ruefully*


 I hate that I know this but...it's not true. Most lawyers starve. Very few have the practical skills (not taught in lawschool and can't be) to turn the book learning into a rewarding criminal/insurance defense/representational career.


----------



## ohm1 (Mar 26, 2016)

It sounds like someone is just Flarping their lips.


----------

